# Show off your baby clothes!



## kittycat18

I think we need some more light hearted threads so here goes nothing. I am creating this thread so that all of you lovely ladies can share some photographs of baby clothes you have purchased for your little one. I will start with some of my photographs of baby clothes :flower: 

By the way, the creation of this thread has nothing to do with the fact that it's 1.21am and I am sick as a dog and can't sleep... :rofl:

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_4955.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0114.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0111.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0109.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0108.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0107.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0106.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0105.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0104.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0102.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0101.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0099.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0096.jpg


----------



## dreabae

Those are soo adorable!!! Ill post some once I figure out how. For some reason my pics save weird to my computer and bnb doesnt let me post, Hence the 16 week bump as my avatar lol


----------



## kittycat18

dreabae said:


> Those are soo adorable!!! Ill post some once I figure out how. For some reason my pics save weird to my computer and bnb doesnt let me post, Hence the 16 week bump as my avatar lol

Awh that's no fun for you. You know you can create a Photobucket account and upload your photographs onto that. Once they are uploaded there will be an "Image Code" and you click the wee bar and it automatically copies. Then on BNB, you click the wee "Insert Image" icon on the text toolbar and paste the link there and click Ok... Then that's it :thumbup: That's how my images are so big!


----------



## vinteenage

dreabae said:


> Those are soo adorable!!! Ill post some once I figure out how. For some reason my pics save weird to my computer and bnb doesnt let me post, Hence the 16 week bump as my avatar lol

Is the file too big maybe? Mine are like that. Upload to photobucket.com and then copy the image url. :)


----------



## angeleyez92

Oh my goodness! I love those tigger slippers :haha: I wonder if they have those in the US. I sure hope so. I have those duck pajamas though lol


----------



## kittycat18

angeleyez92 said:


> Oh my goodness! I love those tigger slippers :haha: I wonder if they have those in the US. I sure hope so. I have those duck pajamas though lol

They are wee Tigger Pre-Walkers. They are wee shoes because it isn't recommended to put children in hard back shoes (Vans or Nikes) until they can properly walk and need the support of proper shoes. They are soooo cute though :blush:


----------



## preppymommy

everything you've bought is SO cute!


----------



## kittycat18

These are some of my favourite things :blush: I am completely finished buying baby clothes because we don't know the gender yet and would like to buy some blue or pink clothes when baby actually gets here in July and although we don't have Baby Showers over here... we do have Christening parties so relatives tend to buy a lot of clothing :haha: I have everything got now and made a wee list of clothes and I just have too much!!! :blush:

Clothes-wise we have:
-19x 0-3 months Bodysuits
-23x 3-6 months Bodysuits
-2x 0-6 months Bodysuits
-3x 6-9 months bodysuits
-2x 0-3 months Leggings
-2x 6-9 months Leggings
-5x Hats
-6x pairs of Scratch Mitts
-13x pairs of Socks
-4x pairs of pre-walkers
-6x 0-3 months Sleepsuits
-6x 6-9 months Sleepsuits
-2x 0-3 months Outfits
-3x 3-6 months Outfits
-1x 0-6 months T-Shirt
-2x 6-12 months T-Shirts
-1x 3-6 months Pyjamas
-1x 0-3 months Cardigan
-3x 3-6 months Cardigans
-1x 6-9 months Cardigan
-1x Newborn Snowsuit


----------



## dreabae

[IMG]https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h124/Xofour20babeoX/rr.jpg[/IMG][IMG]https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h124/Xofour20babeoX/rome.jpg[/IMG][IMG]https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h124/Xofour20babeoX/romannn.jpg[/IMG][IMG]https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h124/Xofour20babeoX/kkk.jpg[/IMG][IMG]https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h124/Xofour20babeoX/jjj.jpg[/IMG] Daddy bought him a hockey jersey =] lol. I hope this worked


----------



## kittycat18

Awh your stuff is soooo cute sweetheart!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dreabae

Thanks =] We tried to be careful of what we got since our weather is soo messed up. It will be extremely hot one day and the next freezing lol. So I got onsies mostly that way I can layer.


----------



## kittycat18

dreabae said:


> Thanks =] We tried to be careful of what we got since our weather is soo messed up. It will be extremely hot one day and the next freezing lol. So I got onsies mostly that way I can layer.

That's a great idea :thumbup: I live in Northern Ireland so the weather is rather unpredictable... baby is due at the beginning of July though so I really wasn't sure what to get or what to expect from the weather seeing as last summer was absolutely roasting hot the whole damn time and we had a heatwave for about 2 weeks there and now it won't stop raining :shrug: Oh Ireland... lol. xx


----------



## dreabae

haha Thats how it is here. But some years its Extremelt hot august/september (when lo is due) then othersw its just horribly cold lol. Im hoping its not too hot but not to get cold that early.


----------



## kittycat18

dreabae said:


> haha Thats how it is here. But some years its Extremelt hot august/september (when lo is due) then othersw its just horribly cold lol. Im hoping its not too hot but not to get cold that early.

It's like that here as-well. It was snowing from November until February and the lowest temperature was -10 degrees Celsius! Everything was frozen :wacko:


----------



## vinteenage

dreabae said:


> Thanks =] We tried to be careful of what we got since our weather is soo messed up. It will be extremely hot one day and the next freezing lol. So I got onsies mostly that way I can layer.

Im in NEPA where the weather has also been bizarre lately. I recommend getting a pack of the plain long sleeved and short sleeved white onesies if you havent already!


----------



## kittycat18

vinteenage said:


> Im in NEPA where the weather has also been bizarre lately. I recommend getting a pack of the plain long sleeved and short sleeved white onesies if you havent already!

I actually did this :haha: Got pack of plain long sleeved and short sleeved onesies just incase the weather got indecisive in the summer time lol!


----------



## HarlaHorse

LOVING THE LOCK UP YOUR DAUGHTERS BIB! :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## jc_catt

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226436_2042833714890_1365760257_2385488_8207592_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227095_2042833794892_1365760257_2385489_8083305_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226269_2042833914895_1365760257_2385490_2863371_n.jpg


----------



## HarlaHorse

Chicks dig me, cute as!


----------



## smc17

ahhh i love all the little outfits.. here are mine sorry for the quality!
 



Attached Files:







Photo 86.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 12









Photo 88.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 13









Photo 90.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 12









Photo 91.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 10









Photo 92.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## smc17

continued.. :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo 93.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5









Photo 94.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5









Photo 95.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kittycat18

Omg Jc_Catt I love the mummys little monster bib!!! I wish I was going away to the USA this summer, could have bought a tonne of clothes for baby because its so cheap for us UK people with the currency rate!!


----------



## Bexxx

I don't really have pictures of individual things, but I do have a picture of my 'stash' :haha:

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/2011-04-04191547.jpg

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/2011-04-03200835.jpg

Hungry caterpillar stuff was soo cheap in the Asda baby event, £6 for 3!

I think I have way to much stuff though, all of that is newborn size...!


----------



## kittycat18

Oh wow you have sooo much stuff Bexx!! May I ask where the, I am assuming, the panda blanket is from?? x


----------



## Bexxx

kittycat18 said:


> Oh wow you have sooo much stuff Bexx!! May I ask where the, I am assuming, the panda blanket is from?? x

H&M, David bought the entire panda range from there :haha:
They have such cute stuff!


----------



## kittycat18

Bexxx said:


> H&M, David bought the entire panda range from there :haha:
> They have such cute stuff!

Yes funnily enough I seen them but I didn't want to buy clothes in H&M because of the strange sizing!! xx


----------



## kittycat18

Bexxx said:


> I think I have way to much stuff though, all of that is newborn size...!

Oh wow really only newborn size?? I didn't bother buying Newborn because most of the stores around me have the sizing charts and Newborn only does up to 7lbs... My baby is estimated to be 8lbs 7oz so what good would that be to me? :haha: I am just going to buy 2 packs of Newborn bodysuits closer to the time just incase! :flower:


----------



## Bexxx

kittycat18 said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> I think I have way to much stuff though, all of that is newborn size...!
> 
> Oh wow really only newborn size?? I didn't bother buying Newborn because most of the stores around me have the sizing charts and Newborn only does up to 7lbs... My baby is estimated to be 8lbs 7oz so what good would that be to me? :haha: I am just going to buy 2 packs of Newborn bodysuits closer to the time just incase! :flower:Click to expand...

I know! It's just what people buy me, I've barely bought anything :blush: My mum is convinced I'm having a tiny baby and has even bought premature clothes :dohh:

I can always eBay it all later :haha:


----------



## kittycat18

Bexxx said:


> I know! It's just what people buy me, I've barely bought anything :blush: My mum is convinced I'm having a tiny baby and has even bought premature clothes :dohh:
> 
> I can always eBay it all later :haha:

None of my friends or relatives have bought anything yet except my mummy because I don't know the gender of the baby so I will get lots of gifts when baby is here :happydance:


----------



## dreabae

HarlaHorse said:


> LOVING THE LOCK UP YOUR DAUGHTERS BIB! :haha: :haha: :haha:

Haha thats my favorite. OH laughed when we brought that home.


As for the onsies Im planning on it after the shower because my grandma is crazy and called me the other day and said "Do you have your list of friends? I made a list of family and theres already about 40 people and I still got to ask your father for his families addresses." :dohh: Its like my graduation party all over again Im going to have 2039038103 people show lol


----------



## dreabae

Bexxx said:


> I don't really have pictures of individual things, but I do have a picture of my 'stash' :haha:
> 
> https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/2011-04-04191547.jpg
> 
> https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/2011-04-03200835.jpg
> 
> Hungry caterpillar stuff was soo cheap in the Asda baby event, £6 for 3!
> 
> I think I have way to much stuff though, all of that is newborn size...!

I loveeee the hungry caterpillar stuff!


----------



## Bexxx

kittycat18 said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> I know! It's just what people buy me, I've barely bought anything :blush: My mum is convinced I'm having a tiny baby and has even bought premature clothes :dohh:
> 
> I can always eBay it all later :haha:
> 
> None of my friends or relatives have bought anything yet except my mummy because I don't know the gender of the baby so I will get lots of gifts when baby is here :happydance:Click to expand...

Aw :happydance: I don't know the gender either, I always feel like the odd one out on here!


----------



## kittycat18

Bexxx said:


> Aw :happydance: I don't know the gender either, I always feel like the odd one out on here!

There are a few women who don't know petal xx


----------



## catiejustin71

https://i52.tinypic.com/2vv2lw3.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/28swzl1.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/24kxjbb.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/rhvja8.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/8xrhqo.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/2db2r03.jpgThank goodness for little girls!
https://i52.tinypic.com/1zdelw.jpg 
https://i54.tinypic.com/2hexaf7.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/11qsdtw.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/2ntgzex.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/ddmkhl.jpg

:D


----------



## Chocciebutton

I am on a tight budget this time around and its a girl, my 2 other children are boys so it is exciting being able to buy pretty dresses! I am a bargain hunter and I have spent hours on ebay getting nearly new items and have bought some designer stuff off of my friend for next to nothing as her baby is 9 months ahead. I have just washed all the items and put them in the wardrobe......I have spent no more than £50 on this entire lot and it ranges in sizes up to a year.....I have got about another 20 items that are still waiting to be ironed! lol


----------



## _laura

kittycat18 said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> H&M, David bought the entire panda range from there :haha:
> They have such cute stuff!
> 
> Yes funnily enough I seen them but I didn't want to buy clothes in H&M because of the strange sizing!! xxClick to expand...

I found H&M was really good because the sizing meant they fit Max when the others were too big or too small.
I love their stuff. I've got so much for Max.


----------



## kittycat18

_laura said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> H&M, David bought the entire panda range from there :haha:
> They have such cute stuff!
> 
> Yes funnily enough I seen them but I didn't want to buy clothes in H&M because of the strange sizing!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I found H&M was really good because the sizing meant they fit Max when the others were too big or too small.
> I love their stuff. I've got so much for Max.Click to expand...

I just didn't like the fact that most of the clothes were rather expensive but only lasted 1 month or 2 months xx :flower:


----------



## kittycat18

Oh wow CatieJustin you have loads! And all very beautiful :flower: I can't wait until my baby is born so that I can find out the gender and get loads of blue or pink clothes and that's when I will get tonnes of gifts! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Oh now this is a thread I like! Here's some of the things we've got

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/215743_1996397794774_1388356992_2318828_5600456_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/190298_1973829350577_1388356992_2288592_2079615_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206259_2000741943375_1388356992_2326782_1737307_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/215722_2000749623567_1388356992_2326790_2511084_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206907_2000769224057_1388356992_2326818_6946881_n.jpg


----------



## sequeena

I've also just been given all these 

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230625_10150604666430118_788390117_18389348_1931159_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/225991_10150604667255118_788390117_18389364_6953128_n.jpg


----------



## preppymommy

Diaper bag 

I <3 grandma 



there's a few more things but I couldnt remember where I got them.
sorry I couldnt upload my own pics :( my cameras being screwy:shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

kittycat18 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> H&M, David bought the entire panda range from there :haha:
> They have such cute stuff!
> 
> Yes funnily enough I seen them but I didn't want to buy clothes in H&M because of the strange sizing!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I found H&M was really good because the sizing meant they fit Max when the others were too big or too small.
> I love their stuff. I've got so much for Max.Click to expand...
> 
> I just didn't like the fact that most of the clothes were rather expensive but only lasted 1 month or 2 months xx :flower:Click to expand...

Just because the sizes are only for 1/2 months doesn't mean they only fit that long! :haha: Finn's going home outfit was from there and fit him will into 3 months! It was size 0-1. I love their stuff. Finn has two little caridgans that are 4-6 but will easily fit him until another two months! The sleeves are long.

ETA: *Prettymommy* I have that bag in black!


----------



## kittycat18

vinteenage said:


> Just because the sizes are only for 1/2 months doesn't mean they only fit that long! :haha: Finn's going home outfit was from there and fit him will into 3 months! It was size 0-1. I love their stuff. Finn has two little caridgans that are 4-6 but will easily fit him until another two months! The sleeves are long.

Oh I didn't realise this! Because we have a few H&M stores in Northern Ireland but no-one else I personally know have purchased clothes from there so I couldn't really get any advice. Mum was with me the day I was in there and I did manage to get a pack of 2 sleepsuits for 3-6 months which can be seen in my original post...

Thanks for the advice :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

kittycat18 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Just because the sizes are only for 1/2 months doesn't mean they only fit that long! :haha: Finn's going home outfit was from there and fit him will into 3 months! It was size 0-1. I love their stuff. Finn has two little caridgans that are 4-6 but will easily fit him until another two months! The sleeves are long.
> 
> Oh I didn't realise this! Because we have a few H&M stores in Northern Ireland but no-one else I personally know have purchased clothes from there so I couldn't really get any advice. Mum was with me the day I was in there and I did manage to get a pack of 2 sleepsuits for 3-6 months which can be seen in my original post...
> 
> Thanks for the advice :flower:Click to expand...

I definitely think it's worth buying some pieces! 

Here's Finn's going home outfit.
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/73940_10150309165910230_786935229_15947499_1337182_n.jpg

And this is three months later! The pants fit longer than the onesie.
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/168143_10150379701610230_786935229_17220092_7116335_n.jpg


----------



## preppymommy

vinteenage said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> H&M, David bought the entire panda range from there :haha:
> They have such cute stuff!
> 
> Yes funnily enough I seen them but I didn't want to buy clothes in H&M because of the strange sizing!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I found H&M was really good because the sizing meant they fit Max when the others were too big or too small.
> I love their stuff. I've got so much for Max.Click to expand...
> 
> I just didn't like the fact that most of the clothes were rather expensive but only lasted 1 month or 2 months xx :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Just because the sizes are only for 1/2 months doesn't mean they only fit that long! :haha: Finn's going home outfit was from there and fit him will into 3 months! It was size 0-1. I love their stuff. Finn has two little caridgans that are 4-6 but will easily fit him until another two months! The sleeves are long.
> 
> ETA: *Prettymommy* I have that bag in black!Click to expand...

Really? does it work well? and btw you have such an ADORABLE baby!


----------



## vinteenage

I love it! Im having a problem with the inner inside pocket tearing away (its double layered and the inner layer is pulling away from where the zipper is sewed) but I need to contact SkipHop because Ive heard theyll repair it. :)

Thank you! Im quite fond of him. ;)


----------



## preppymommy

vinteenage said:


> I love it! Im having a problem with the inner inside pocket tearing away (its double layered and the inner layer is pulling away from where the zipper is sewed) but I need to contact SkipHop because Ive heard theyll repair it. :)
> 
> Thank you! Im quite fond of him. ;)

that's good about the bag, I saw mine at landofnod and knew I had to have it. Hahaha and perfect response- I'll have to remember that :thumbup:


----------



## kittycat18

vinteenage said:


> I definitely think it's worth buying some pieces!
> 
> Here's Finn's going home outfit.
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/73940_10150309165910230_786935229_15947499_1337182_n.jpg
> 
> And this is three months later! The pants fit longer than the onesie.
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/168143_10150379701610230_786935229_17220092_7116335_n.jpg

AWWWH he is absolutely gorgeous :blush: I would steal him if I lived anywhere remotely close to you... lol!!
That's brilliant value for money. I definitely will look into it once baby is here  xx


----------



## vinteenage

Aw thank you. :flower: I think that outfit we got for $5, for both pieces, on sale! I love their little knit pants, too.

Is BabyGap available over there? I adore their pieces as well. We only buy sale but can get onsies for $7-$5 on sale! They seem to fit forever too.


----------



## kittycat18

vinteenage said:


> Aw thank you. :flower: I think that outfit we got for $5, for both pieces, on sale! I love their little knit pants, too.
> 
> Is BabyGap available over there? I adore their pieces as well. We only buy sale but can get onsies for $7-$5 on sale! They seem to fit forever too.

You're welcome hunni :hugs: Yeah there are a few big GAP stores and they have a baby section!! Haven't been in to get anything yet because I wanted to wait until baby was born to buy the outfits. No point in buying anymore clothes atm :haha: xx


----------



## AriannasMama

& as a recommendation ALWAYS buy at least a few newborn size sleepers and onesies. Arianna was predicted to be 8lbs so I didn't buy much newborn. She was born 5 days late at 5lbs 13oz so I had to get someone to run out and get more NB size.


----------



## kittycat18

Just wanted to share a few more photographs of the uni-sex clothes we have for baby up until 6-9 months sizes. Also some photos of cute blankets and hooded towels and the infamous bath box :cloud9: It's like a rainbow I just love it!!

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0132.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0131.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0129.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0128.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0127.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0126.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0124.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0122.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0120.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0118.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0115.jpg


----------



## kittycat18

AriannasMama said:


> & as a recommendation ALWAYS buy at least a few newborn size sleepers and onesies. Arianna was predicted to be 8lbs so I didn't buy much newborn. She was born 5 days late at 5lbs 13oz so I had to get someone to run out and get more NB size.

Yeah I have loads of 0-3 months, 3-6 months and 6-9 months. Most of the Newborn clothes available were I live only do up to 7lbs and sometimes even only 6lbs so I am just going to wait until closer to my due date and pick up 2 packs of Newborn bodysuits (onesies). Plus I will get a small tonne of gifts when baby is born... and chances are most people will buy Newborn sizes...

Thanks for the advice :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

You have a ton of clothing already!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna wore NB past the size recommendation too. I think until 10lbs, and NB size goes to 7.5lbs. Baby sizes are wacky, shes 7 months now and in between 6 and 9month sizes, so never go by what the tag says, lol.


----------



## kittycat18

vinteenage said:


> You have a ton of clothing already!

Too much! That's why my mum has to hold me back in shops now :haha:



AriannasMama said:


> Arianna wore NB past the size recommendation too. I think until 10lbs, and NB size goes to 7.5lbs. Baby sizes are wacky, shes 7 months now and in between 6 and 9month sizes, so never go by what the tag says, lol.

Yeah I know, it all really depends on the type of fabric and the manufacturer. A girl I know has a 10 month old son who was born last July at 9lbs 6oz and he is now in 18-24 months clothing!!! :wacko: I really couldn't get over that tbh!! Well I am still going to buy some Newborn clothes because I will want to buy lots of pinks or blues when I finally meet my son or daughter :happydance:


----------



## AriannasMama

We've got mostly Carter's stuff, seems to fit true to size for us.


----------



## kittycat18

AriannasMama said:


> We've got mostly Carter's stuff, seems to fit true to size for us.

We don't have Carters in the UK :nope: But when baby is born I will have a better indication of sizing!!! xxxxx :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

AriannasMama said:


> We've got mostly Carter's stuff, seems to fit true to size for us.

And Carter's fits small for us! Finn has one of those one piece outfits (long pants, short sleeved!) in size 9 months and its nearly too small!


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> We've got mostly Carter's stuff, seems to fit true to size for us.
> 
> And Carter's fits small for us! Finn has one of those one piece outfits (long pants, short sleeved!) in size 9 months and its nearly too small!Click to expand...


Do you wash in warm or cold water? Their stuff shrinks like crazy so I always wash in cold water and dry on delicate. Shes in their 6 and 9 month stuff now, it sorta fits the same, which is weird....lol.


----------



## smitsusan5

awww its all so cute, cannot wait to start shopping!


----------



## vinteenage

AriannasMama said:
 

> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> We've got mostly Carter's stuff, seems to fit true to size for us.
> 
> And Carter's fits small for us! Finn has one of those one piece outfits (long pants, short sleeved!) in size 9 months and its nearly too small!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you wash in warm or cold water? Their stuff shrinks like crazy so I always wash in cold water and dry on delicate. Shes in their 6 and 9 month stuff now, it sorta fits the same, which is weird....lol.Click to expand...

I do everything in warm/cold (setting on the washer) and dry on "casual"! It was this size even before I washed it though because I tried it on to see if it would fit, assuming it'd be too big! Odd!

It's a great little piece though and *so* soft. Here, allow me to photowhore my child again. :winkwink:
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222027_10150571261105230_786935229_18607345_3591300_n.jpg

It has long pants.


----------



## catiejustin71

kittycat18 said:


> Oh wow CatieJustin you have loads! And all very beautiful :flower: I can't wait until my baby is born so that I can find out the gender and get loads of blue or pink clothes and that's when I will get tonnes of gifts! :happydance:

Yeah  I hope she actually comes out a girl! haha the Ultrasound said it was a girl but sometimes their wrong. But yeah we got two bags full of baby girl clothes from my brother & clothes from my baby showers, so we didn't really have to buy much :) Which is a BIG help.


----------



## kittycat18

catiejustin71 said:


> Yeah  I hope she actually comes out a girl! haha the Ultrasound said it was a girl but sometimes their wrong. But yeah we got two bags full of baby girl clothes from my brother & clothes from my baby showers, so we didn't really have to buy much :) Which is a BIG help.

Oh wow that's very lucky! My older sister doesn't have children yet and there hasn't been a child born on dads side of the family in 11 years and then on my mums side my second cousin had a wee boy 2 years ago but before that it was 14 years ago so not a lot of baby clothes I could get handed down to me :haha:
I wish we had baby showers over here.... sooo jealous!!! xx


----------



## _laura

kittycat18 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> H&M, David bought the entire panda range from there :haha:
> They have such cute stuff!
> 
> Yes funnily enough I seen them but I didn't want to buy clothes in H&M because of the strange sizing!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I found H&M was really good because the sizing meant they fit Max when the others were too big or too small.
> I love their stuff. I've got so much for Max.Click to expand...
> 
> I just didn't like the fact that most of the clothes were rather expensive but only lasted 1 month or 2 months xx :flower:Click to expand...

Theyre only a couple of quid a top, just the same price as the supermarkets, but much better quality!


----------



## kittycat18

_laura said:


> Theyre only a couple of quid a top, just the same price as the supermarkets, but much better quality!

Some of their stuff is more expensive that M&S :haha: Or is that JUST the one near me??? xx


----------



## Bexxx

kittycat18 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Theyre only a couple of quid a top, just the same price as the supermarkets, but much better quality!
> 
> Some of their stuff is more expensive that M&S :haha: Or is that JUST the one near me??? xxClick to expand...

I think the most expensive thing I've bought was £7.99, which isn't that bad :thumbup:
My mum bought me loads of stuff from M&S in their sale, so that worked out really cheap too :happydance:


----------



## smitsusan5

i know its early for me, but me and my mum were in mothercare today getting excited and bought this fleece babygrow just to make it seem abit more real! and its my mums 60th birthday on monday and as she is so excited i picked up this bodysuit as a surprise birthday present from my little duckling!

 



Attached Files:







41V2C4Jv2FL._SX315_.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 7









416ybVoZVoL._SX315_.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## charlotte88

kittycat18 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Theyre only a couple of quid a top, just the same price as the supermarkets, but much better quality!
> 
> Some of their stuff is more expensive that M&S :haha: Or is that JUST the one near me??? xxClick to expand...

do you have the Euro? because that could be why, H&M in the UK is actually pretty cheap because we have the sterling and not the euro 

xx


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

£3 in Primark :) should be all I buy until 16+ weeks.
https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m637/xxxsusieqxxx/IMAG0767.jpg


----------



## Shannyxox

kittycat18 said:


> Just wanted to share a few more photographs of the uni-sex clothes we have for baby up until 6-9 months sizes. Also some photos of cute blankets and hooded towels and the infamous bath box :cloud9: It's like a rainbow I just love it!!
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0132.jpg
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0131.jpg
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0129.jpg
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0128.jpg
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0127.jpg
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0126.jpg
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0124.jpg
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0122.jpg
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0120.jpg
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0118.jpg
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0115.jpg

There all so gorgeous :D I hope you dont mind me asking, but where are the first and second image from :)? The yellow blanket and towel xx


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> We've got mostly Carter's stuff, seems to fit true to size for us.
> 
> And Carter's fits small for us! Finn has one of those one piece outfits (long pants, short sleeved!) in size 9 months and its nearly too small!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you wash in warm or cold water? Their stuff shrinks like crazy so I always wash in cold water and dry on delicate. Shes in their 6 and 9 month stuff now, it sorta fits the same, which is weird....lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I do everything in warm/cold (setting on the washer) and dry on "casual"! It was this size even before I washed it though because I tried it on to see if it would fit, assuming it'd be too big! Odd!
> 
> It's a great little piece though and *so* soft. Here, allow me to photowhore my child again. :winkwink:
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222027_10150571261105230_786935229_18607345_3591300_n.jpg
> 
> It has long pants.Click to expand...

I've found their 1 piece things shrink no matter what, Arianna is already growing out of her 6 month sleepers and dresses by carter's but can still fit into all her other 6 month stuff. They have footless sleepers now, some sooooper cute prints for boys.


----------



## _laura

charlotte88 said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Theyre only a couple of quid a top, just the same price as the supermarkets, but much better quality!
> 
> Some of their stuff is more expensive that M&S :haha: Or is that JUST the one near me??? xxClick to expand...
> 
> do you have the Euro? because that could be why, H&M in the UK is actually pretty cheap because we have the sterling and not the euro
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah thats why! haha.
Get us to buy it for you and send it to you!.
Their stuff is amazing, also where did you get the cool horror looking vests Kittycat18?


----------



## HarlaHorse

preppymommy said:


> View attachment 203303
> Diaper bag
> 
> View attachment 203304
> I <3 grandma
> 
> View attachment 203307
> 
> 
> there's a few more things but I couldnt remember where I got them.
> sorry I couldnt upload my own pics :( my cameras being screwy:shrug:

Nice diaper bag! :thumbup:



kittycat18 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I definitely think it's worth buying some pieces!
> 
> Here's Finn's going home outfit.
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/73940_10150309165910230_786935229_15947499_1337182_n.jpg
> 
> And this is three months later! The pants fit longer than the onesie.
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/168143_10150379701610230_786935229_17220092_7116335_n.jpg
> 
> AWWWH he is absolutely gorgeous :blush: I would steal him if I lived anywhere remotely close to you... lol!!
> That's brilliant value for money. I definitely will look into it once baby is here  xxClick to expand...

No you can't have him Chloe, I want him! :haha: Hes so cute!

Mum told me that mainly they grow a fair bit from birth until they reach around 6 months and they sort of slow down and their clothes last a bit longer.


----------



## preppymommy

some more things my mom got online :)


----------



## smitsusan5

preppymommy said:


> some more things my mom got online :)
> 
> View attachment 204464
> 
> 
> View attachment 204466
> 
> 
> View attachment 204468
> 
> 
> View attachment 204469

love the ralph! I cannot wait until i know what im having so i can get some ralph lauren!


----------



## kittycat18

charlotte88 said:


> do you have the Euro? because that could be why, H&M in the UK is actually pretty cheap because we have the sterling and not the euro

Lol no I live in Northern Ireland which is part of the UK so yeah, sterling :haha: I'm sorry. I can't justify spending £7.99 on one sleepsuit when I got a pack of 3 sleepsuits in M&S sale for £10 and 10 bodysuits for £10 lol... Maybe it's just the H&M we have. Like, there is this 1 Tesco in Belfast that is soooo much more expensive than the rest! £3.99 for a packet of chocolate digestives!!!!!! Aye right xx


----------



## kittycat18

Shannyxox said:


> There all so gorgeous :D I hope you dont mind me asking, but where are the first and second image from :)? The yellow blanket and towel xx

My mummy got the blanket in the first photograph from Primark for like £3 and I got the hooded towel and wash mitt in the second photograph from for £6.99 in TK MAXX! So it really was hit and miss because you know what TK MAXX is like :haha: xx



_laura said:


> Their stuff is amazing, also where did you get the cool horror looking vests Kittycat18?

I got them on the Kreepsville web-site (mainly for Conor's sake because he's alternative and although he did like all the other clothes... I think he was dying for something a bit more gothic for baby :haha: So I bought them for his birthday, as part of his present, for baby!!) https://www.kreepsville666.com/store/kreep-kids-c-11.html


----------



## charlotte88

https://www.pumpfootwear.com/images/timberland_baby_pack_pink.jpg

I bought her a pair of these the other day off ebay for £10 Brand new :D Not bad when they are £25 in the shop, gonna look so cute with a pair of dungarees and pink tee :D. 

My mum also just bought Izzy some things from the online next sale but i cant get the pictures because the next website doesn't let you :(


----------



## kittycat18

charlotte88 said:


> https://www.pumpfootwear.com/images/timberland_baby_pack_pink.jpg
> 
> I bought her a pair of these the other day off ebay for £10 Brand new :D Not bad when they are £25 in the shop, gonna look so cute with a pair of dungarees and pink tee :D.
> 
> My mum also just bought Izzy some things from the online next sale but i cant get the pictures because the next website doesn't let you :(

Oh wow what cute little shoes!!! This is the downside of not knowing the sex... sale after sale... with majorly only pink or blue clothes! Curse it... :haha:


----------



## charlotte88

that is very true, its made it a hella lot easier not having to look for stuff that could work for both. you'll find out very soon :D

We have a 4d scan on 28th May and i keep dreaming that they are gonna tell us its a boy hahha
xx


----------



## kittycat18

charlotte88 said:


> that is very true, its made it a hella lot easier not having to look for stuff that could work for both. you'll find out very soon :D
> 
> We have a 4d scan on 28th May and i keep dreaming that they are gonna tell us its a boy hahha
> xx

Oh God that would not be good at all :rofl: 

You're right though it does make it sooo much easier when you know if you are having a little boy or a little girl. I go to Maternity Reflexology every month and read on-line recently that the reflexologist can tell from my foot if baby is a boy or girl. It's 98% accurate which is the same as a scan!! I phoned my reflexologist and she said it's true and she thought I knew the whole time and didn't want to find out :dohh: So I think I might be bold and find out on the 27th at my next appointment. I will be 33+4 weeks pregnant and I just can't wait anymore :blush:


----------



## charlotte88

how on earth does that work? 

Would you really put all your eggs into one basket on that theory though?

xx


----------



## kittycat18

charlotte88 said:


> how on earth does that work?
> 
> Would you really put all your eggs into one basket on that theory though?
> 
> xx

All of your main organs in your body are connected to your feet. I have been going for some relief from pains such as back ache and heartburn. You go in at the start of a session and your reflexologist tells YOU whats wrong based on your feet. Like last time she told me I was having severe pains in the left side of my lower back, that I was having stiffness in the right side of my neck and that my intestines were a little unsettled and I was constipated due to it :blush: This was all true. I told her at the beginning of my session that I was having severe itchy skin and that the creams and medication from the doctor and she worked on my skin and I got a week of relief from it! I also told her that I had to have a Liver Function test because of the itching and that I was really worried about it and she told me that my Liver was completely clear and that my results would come back completely clear... And they did :thumbup:

I think it's one of those things that you either believe in it or you don't. I got the first session bought for me as a birthday present and I really wasn't pushed on the whole idea. I didn't know how it was going to work and I just didn't believe in it. But after going... my God... I have been completely blown away by what she has been able to tell me from my feet and the relief she has given me during my pregnancy!! She was also able to tell me that I hurt my back at a young age and that I had pains in the lower section frequently and that I would have had weeks were I couldn't get out of bed with the pain... I am very impressed with her work xx


----------



## _laura

kittycat18 said:


> charlotte88 said:
> 
> 
> how on earth does that work?
> 
> Would you really put all your eggs into one basket on that theory though?
> 
> xx
> 
> All of your main organs in your body are connected to your feet. I have been going for some relief from pains such as back ache and heartburn. You go in at the start of a session and your reflexologist tells YOU whats wrong based on your feet. Like last time she told me I was having severe pains in the left side of my lower back, that I was having stiffness in the right side of my neck and that my intestines were a little unsettled and I was constipated due to it :blush: This was all true. I told her at the beginning of my session that I was having severe itchy skin and that the creams and medication from the doctor and she worked on my skin and I got a week of relief from it! I also told her that I had to have a Liver Function test because of the itching and that I was really worried about it and she told me that my Liver was completely clear and that my results would come back completely clear... And they did :thumbup:
> 
> I think it's one of those things that you either believe in it or you don't. I got the first session bought for me as a birthday present and I really wasn't pushed on the whole idea. I didn't know how it was going to work and I just didn't believe in it. But after going... my God... I have been completely blown away by what she has been able to tell me from my feet and the relief she has given me during my pregnancy!! She was also able to tell me that I hurt my back at a young age and that I had pains in the lower section frequently and that I would have had weeks were I couldn't get out of bed with the pain... I am very impressed with her work xxClick to expand...

Its true, my mum is trained in reflexology (though shes not done it for a while) and she would treat my feet to help certain parts of my body. Was amazing, I'm gutted that I don't live with her any more :haha:


----------



## kittycat18

_laura said:


> Its true, my mum is trained in reflexology (though shes not done it for a while) and she would treat my feet to help certain parts of my body. Was amazing, I'm gutted that I don't live with her any more :haha:

It's amazing isn't it Laura??? xx :thumbup:


----------



## preppymommy

smitsusan5 said:


> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> some more things my mom got online :)
> 
> View attachment 204464
> 
> 
> View attachment 204466
> 
> 
> View attachment 204468
> 
> 
> View attachment 204469
> 
> 
> love the ralph! I cannot wait until i know what im having so i can get some ralph lauren!Click to expand...

haha thanks :) I dont know either but I'm having twins so the matching blue ralph lauren was too cute to pass up :flower:


----------



## emyandpotato

Couldn't put all of them up as there's just waaaay too many but have to show these off. Have a little knitted cardigan to match too.
 



Attached Files:







Photo 28.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## preppymommy

emyandpotato said:


> Couldn't put all of them up as there's just waaaay too many but have to show these off. Have a little knitted cardigan to match too.

ahh I'm SO jealous! I want to learn to knit, I've been taught but I'm not patient enough :dohh: but I'm thinking baby things will be easier to finish :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

preppymommy said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Couldn't put all of them up as there's just waaaay too many but have to show these off. Have a little knitted cardigan to match too.
> 
> ahh I'm SO jealous! I want to learn to knit, I've been taught but I'm not patient enough :dohh: but I'm thinking baby things will be easier to finish :haha:Click to expand...

Awh no I can't knit either I'd never have the patience! I got them from a car boot sale which had a stall of adorable knitted things, wanted it all but my mum wouldn't let me.


----------



## laura1991

preppymommy said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Couldn't put all of them up as there's just waaaay too many but have to show these off. Have a little knitted cardigan to match too.
> 
> ahh I'm SO jealous! I want to learn to knit, I've been taught but I'm not patient enough :dohh: but I'm thinking baby things will be easier to finish :haha:Click to expand...


Ebay is soo good for buying knitted things from!


----------



## charlotte88

also etsy is a great place to find things like headbands, cardis, booties, hats that sorta thing. 

:)

xx


----------



## preppymommy

I love etsy!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I was goin throught the pages looking everywhere for this thead!! Well.. FOUND IT!! Thought posting my clothes up that I've gotten for him so far might make me feel a bit better.. <3 Whatcha guys think? <3


----------



## oOskittlesOo

couldnt fit everything :dohh:

... And counting.. lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Last pic is of everything i've gotten, as I didnt wanna take individuals of the used things i've gotten <3


----------



## preppymommy

So cute! it never fails to amaze me how tiny the socks and shoes are haha :) I want to post my pathetic attempts at knitting but I'll wait until it's obvious what it is.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

preppymommy said:


> So cute! it never fails to amaze me how tiny the socks and shoes are haha :) I want to post my pathetic attempts at knitting but I'll wait until it's obvious what it is.

Oh gosh I know, I was puting my fingers in them and was seriously like "HOLY SHIT!! His feet are only going to be this big??" :haha:


----------



## preppymommy

I know! like I was cleaning out my closet the other day and I found some old build-a-bear shoes and thought these would be too big for them, crazy


----------



## sequeena

All these clothes are beyond sweet!

More of mine...

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/247280_2105083831857_1388356992_2469529_3801430_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206907_2000769224057_1388356992_2326818_6946881_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216965_2000744703444_1388356992_2326784_3934289_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200120_1963321967899_1388356992_2272795_4793476_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180844_1907240605900_1388356992_2188675_612094_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184280_1907240885907_1388356992_2188676_442533_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199257_1941340778383_1388356992_2243242_1165364_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189122_1941343938462_1388356992_2243251_208385_n.jpg

:blush:


----------



## vinteenage

Lovely things girls!

I'll just warn for those of you still in the buying stage, I find shirts to be a pain in the ass. Much prefer onesies! Shirts always ride up and he moves them in the carseat so they're all up in his face, etc.

That being said, we own several and he does wear them but I find onesies far easier!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

vinteenage said:


> Lovely things girls!
> 
> I'll just warn for those of you still in the buying stage, I find shirt to be a pain in the ass. Much prefer onesies! Shirts always ride up and he moves them in the carseat so they're all up in his face, etc.
> 
> That being said, we own several and he does wear them but I find onesies far easier!

Good advice Daphne! I only bought one tshirt so thats good to know so soon! :happydance:


----------



## kittycat18

Got this today in Mothercare sale! Its 3-6 months so yeah.. HALLOWEEN :happydance:

https://cdn1.shopperhive.co.uk/n/mothercare-cat-allinone.jpg


----------



## xSarahM

Love it Chloe! So cute.
Would it be really cheap of me to just buy loads of plain white onezies and do a 'decorate a onezie' thing at my babyshower?
Just because if we decorated enough, i wouldnt have to buy many. And i would save my money. I know what im like. We'd have conversations like this..
Me: Ooh, lets get this.
OH: we have that in green?
Me: Yes but this one's red..

Also, are they allowed to wear them from really young, incase of the things we use to docrate them are harmful to LOs? I know that sounds stupid, but i dont know the answer :shrug:


----------



## Lola472

Here's some stuff that I've either been given or bought. I don't know gender yet so they are all pretty unisex.
 



Attached Files:







SANY0503.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6









SANY0504.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 7









SANY0506.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5









SANY0505.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4









SANY0507.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lola472

And the rest....
 



Attached Files:







SANY0508.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3









SANY0512.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5









SANY0509.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2









SANY0510.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vinteenage

xSarahM said:


> Love it Chloe! So cute.
> Would it be really cheap of me to just buy loads of plain white onezies and do a 'decorate a onezie' thing at my babyshower?
> Just because if we decorated enough, i wouldnt have to buy many. And i would save my money. I know what im like. We'd have conversations like this..
> Me: Ooh, lets get this.
> OH: we have that in green?
> Me: Yes but this one's red..
> 
> Also, are they allowed to wear them from really young, incase of the things we use to docrate them are harmful to LOs? I know that sounds stupid, but i dont know the answer :shrug:

We did this. We just used non-toxic paint markers. Finn doesn't really wear them "out" though, we layer them under other onesies.


----------



## kittycat18

xSarahM said:


> Love it Chloe! So cute.
> Would it be really cheap of me to just buy loads of plain white onezies and do a 'decorate a onezie' thing at my babyshower?
> Just because if we decorated enough, i wouldnt have to buy many. And i would save my money. I know what im like. We'd have conversations like this..
> Me: Ooh, lets get this.
> OH: we have that in green?
> Me: Yes but this one's red..
> 
> Also, are they allowed to wear them from really young, incase of the things we use to docrate them are harmful to LOs? I know that sounds stupid, but i dont know the answer :shrug:

That is such a cute idea Sarah! Look around in the M&S sales for white onsies. I got a pack of 10 for £5 and they are fantastic quality! xx


----------



## trinaestella

Well this is what I brought LO, I couldn't help myself I was so excited. But I am not going to buy anything else until I am about maybe 16+ weeks.:thumbup:


 



Attached Files:







hehehehe.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## trinaestella

Well this is what I brought LO, I couldn't help myself I was so excited. But I am not going to buy anything else until I am about maybe 16+ weeks.:thumbup:

https://c0013804.cdn1.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/x2_673ebe0

and I am going to get this because I LOVE leopard print, and even if it's a boy I would put him in it at night time lool.. I'm so bad.

https://c0013809.cdn1.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/x2_6809641

After that no more shopping, as I'm only 5 weeks lool.


----------



## xSarahM

Tomorrow im going to put in my order for my 'I love my daddy' bibs for fathers day.
That will officially be my first purchase for LO's! Yey!


----------



## kittycat18

xSarahM said:


> Tomorrow im going to put in my order for my 'I love my daddy' bibs for fathers day.
> That will officially be my first purchase for LO's! Yey!

AWWWWWWH how cute :blush: I bet your OH will love that!! x


----------



## xSarahM

kittycat18 said:


> AWWWWWWH how cute :blush: I bet your OH will love that!! x

I know, but he'll probably be annoyed that i made such a deal that he wasnt allowed to buy anything til 24 weeks :haha: He's very spoilt.. xx


----------



## kittycat18

xSarahM said:


> I know, but he'll probably be annoyed that i made such a deal that he wasnt allowed to buy anything til 24 weeks :haha: He's very spoilt.. xx

He will survive hunni don't worry about it :winkwink:
My Conor is very spoilt as-well!! xx


----------



## xSarahM

kittycat18 said:


> He will survive hunni don't worry about it :winkwink:
> My Conor is very spoilt as-well!! xx

Ee.. men.. :dohh:xx


----------



## kittycat18

Just wanted to share some more cute things I got yesterday and something my mum bought me the other day :thumbup:

The wee bears have bells in them that the baby can play with and it is attached around the top of the pram to entertain my little one
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0257.jpg

A rug mum bought me in M&S last week. She only bought it because it was down from £50 to £6!!! It is a really thick, large rug that will go beside the cot!
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0259.jpg

I honestly could not resist this little 0-3 months t-shirt and bottees set! I know we don't know if we are team :blue: for definite but they were down to £5 in Mothercare and I couldn't help it!!
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0258.jpg

Set of 7 long sleeved bodysuits that were in a sale in Mothercare for £8!! :happydance:
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0261.jpg

Zoomed in photograph of the patterns on the bodysuits!
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0263.jpg


----------



## xSarahM

Such cute stuff, Chloe.
You're going to have one well-dressed baby! :thumbup:


----------



## kittycat18

xSarahM said:


> Such cute stuff, Chloe.
> You're going to have one well-dressed baby! :thumbup:

Thank you very much Sarah :hugs: I absolutely love the wee clothes I have. I only really bought stuff in sales! I saved a fortune and have a tonn of clothes. The sales in Debenhams, M&S, Mama and Papas, ASDA, Tesco and Mothercare are fantastic! You can pick up some brilliant bargains! xx


----------



## xSarahM

kittycat18 said:


> Thank you very much Sarah :hugs: I absolutely love the wee clothes I have. I only really bought stuff in sales! I saved a fortune and have a tonn of clothes. The sales in Debenhams, M&S, Mama and Papas, ASDA, Tesco and Mothercare are fantastic! You can pick up some brilliant bargains! xx

I will most certainly be going bargain hunting :thumbup:
I'm a cheap scate normally as it is, rarely even bother going into M&S and i only ever buy bras from Debenhams :blush: and perfume! xx


----------



## Kaisma

Awww so cute things! :flower: I wanna buy too !!! just have to wait :growlmad:


----------



## Kaisma

And hey? Any good online shops with baby clothes? UK? I dont know any... not too expensive...? Just wanna look...


----------



## kittycat18

xSarahM said:


> I will most certainly be going bargain hunting :thumbup:
> I'm a cheap scate normally as it is, rarely even bother going into M&S and i only ever buy bras from Debenhams :blush: and perfume! xx

Sarah I had never bought anything in M&S until I got pregnant because like I said, I got a 10 pack of white long sleeved bodysuits for £7 and outfits for £5. I even got a rabbit hat and scratch mitts set for £3! It can be seen on the first page of this thread!
The only thing I normally got in Debenhams was Urban Decay make-up but they had 7 packs of bodysuits in their latest sale for £4 and the matching sleepsuits for £3!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kittycat18

Kaisma said:


> And hey? Any good online shops with baby clothes? UK? I dont know any... not too expensive...? Just wanna look...

I never really bought clothes on-line because I would rather go into the shop and feel the quality of the garment but you could try e-bay :hugs:


----------



## xSarahM

kittycat18 said:


> Sarah I had never bought anything in M&S until I got pregnant because like I said, I got a 10 pack of white long sleeved bodysuits for £7 and outfits for £5. I even got a rabbit hat and scratch mitts set for £3! It can be seen on the first page of this thread!
> The only thing I normally got in Debenhams was Urban Decay make-up but they had 7 packs of bodysuits in their latest sale for £4 and the matching sleepsuits for £3!!!! :thumbup:

I know this is off-topic but you've brought it up now.
Where i live, there is NO Urban Decay make-up! Not in superdrug, boots, debenhams or House of Fraser! (And no Nando's either) :haha:

I might take OH out on a little shopping spree once we've moved as there are alot more of the shops you mentioned where we're moving back to. And there's a HUGE Mama's + Papa's and Mothercare. :happydance: im getting excited now! xx


----------



## kittycat18

xSarahM said:


> I know this is off-topic but you've brought it up now.
> Where i live, there is NO Urban Decay make-up! Not in superdrug, boots, debenhams or House of Fraser! (And no Nando's either) :haha:
> 
> I might take OH out on a little shopping spree once we've moved as there are alot more of the shops you mentioned where we're moving back to. And there's a HUGE Mama's + Papa's and Mothercare. :happydance: im getting excited now! xx

Seriously? You can get Urban Decay make-up online for cheaper anyway :thumbup:

You should! There is a big Mothercare 5 minutes from my house, literally at the end of the road and a big Mamas and Papas only a 15- 20 minute drive from my house! Brilliant! xx


----------



## xSarahM

kittycat18 said:


> Seriously? You can get Urban Decay make-up online for cheaper anyway :thumbup:
> 
> You should! There is a big Mothercare 5 minutes from my house, literally at the end of the road and a big Mamas and Papas only a 15- 20 minute drive from my house! Brilliant! xx

I know but i can never be bothered to order stuff online :dohh: I was going to order some Mac Makeup online, but they only deliver it if there's someone there to sign for it. :shrug: i live in the middle of nowhere! Who's steal it from my doorstep?

And i've just remembered, there's a big McDonalds near our Mamas & Papas and Mothercare. :haha: yum! xx


----------



## kittycat18

xSarahM said:


> I know but i can never be bothered to order stuff online :dohh: I was going to order some Mac Makeup online, but they only deliver it if there's someone there to sign for it. :shrug: i live in the middle of nowhere! Who's steal it from my doorstep?
> 
> And i've just remembered, there's a big McDonalds near our Mamas & Papas and Mothercare. :haha: yum! xx

Maybe a cat would run away with your post? :winkwink:

Ah yes McDonalds is beside Mothercare. There is a Smyths, Halfords, Next Home and Kids, Carpet Right, Currys, B&Q and Dreams furniture store as-well... oh and now there is a Lidl!! :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

kittycat18 said:


> Maybe a cat would run away with your post? :winkwink:
> 
> Ah yes McDonalds is beside Mothercare. There is a Smyths, Halfords, Next Home and Kids, Carpet Right, Currys, B&Q and Dreams furniture store as-well... oh and now there is a Lidl!! :haha:


Ah, dont think we have a Smyths :(
I just thought i'd tell you, i do a pretty good Northern Irish Accent. Well, all i can say is, "What are you so happy about?" and "I'll have an hour in the power shower." But i am very good at it! xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Awwwwwwww cute stuff girlies. I love clothes shopping, I'm so looking forward for my LO to grow out of 3-6 clothes as we only have a few 6-9 so I can go crazy and buy him lots of cute stuff. :D
I agree with the other mummies, don't buy too many newborn outfits as for the first few weeks you'll just want your LO in oneies 1- it's easier 2- It won't piss your LO off trying to change them all the time and putting them in outfits that are harder to put on 3- you most likely will be to tired and so will LO to be that bothered lol!


----------



## kittycat18

xSarahM said:


> Ah, dont think we have a Smyths :(
> I just thought i'd tell you, i do a pretty good Northern Irish Accent. Well, all i can say is, "What are you so happy about?" and "I'll have an hour in the power shower." But i am very good at it! xx

I don't have a Northern Irish accent :haha: You only have one of those if you live in Belfast. They are honestly foul. Most used phrases in Northern Ireland "AWWWWWWH WHATS THE CRAIC BAI" or "GIZ A BOTTLE OF LURGAN CHAMPAGNE" ....Lurgan Champagne is Buckfast :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

kittycat18 said:


> I don't have a Northern Irish accent :haha: You only have one of those if you live in Belfast. They are honestly foul. Most used phrases in Northern Ireland "AWWWWWWH WHATS THE CRAIC BAI" or "GIZ A BOTTLE OF LURGAN CHAMPAGNE" ....Lurgan Champagne is Buckfast :haha:

Aw, i know a girl from Belfast and i love her accent.
I thought everyone in Northern Ireland spoke like that :blush: not to sound racist.. I sound like Holly from Geordie Shore :dohh: its horrible.


----------



## kittycat18

xSarahM said:


> Aw, i know a girl from Belfast and i love her accent.
> I thought everyone in Northern Ireland spoke like that :blush: not to sound racist.. I sound like Holly from Geordie Shore :dohh: its horrible.

Oh no it's absolutely horrendous :haha: Makes me shiver even thinking about it. Have you ever heard Dublin? It's 1000000 times worse... 
I don't know what Geordie Shore is *waits for the lynching* :kiss:


----------



## Leanne11

Think its about time i post some of my babys clothes. give me a sec just uploading some!! x


----------



## we can't wait

Some of our little lady's clothes! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7









2.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 6









3.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 5









4.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leanne11

Babys first ever outfit
Before we knew babys sex


----------



## Leanne11

These are some of her old bits :( never get the chance to take pics of her new stuff, but when i do i shall upload!! xx


----------



## xSarahM

kittycat18 said:


> Oh no it's absolutely horrendous :haha: Makes me shiver even thinking about it. Have you ever heard Dublin? It's 1000000 times worse...
> I don't know what Geordie Shore is *waits for the lynching* :kiss:

Is that Louis Walsh? Cause i love his little voice :blush:
Erm, Have you heard of Jersey Shore? I dont watch it but its about some Americans that live on Jersey Shore and basically just go out and try to pull all the time. Well Geordie Shore i guess is like that but in Newcastle. It's such bad TV, but i love it! :haha:


----------



## Kaisma

Just remembered I do have something... (only if its a girl lol)

I bought these little sneakers for my goddaughter from the Philippines and she was born while I was there. Soo.. My sister gave them back to me and for my future baby ;) Soo now it's the time! Well... IF it's a girl... LOL! :D

https://kaisma.kuvat.fi/kuvat/IMG_4569.JPG/full


----------



## missmayhem

bucky- the most vile drink known to mankind, all norn irish have an accent, which varies every 10 miles or so as does the dialect which can be a pain in the butt.


i love the blue tigger set where did you get it


----------



## kittycat18

xSarahM said:


> Is that Louis Walsh? Cause i love his little voice :blush:
> Erm, Have you heard of Jersey Shore? I dont watch it but its about some Americans that live on Jersey Shore and basically just go out and try to pull all the time. Well Geordie Shore i guess is like that but in Newcastle. It's such bad TV, but i love it! :haha:

Sorry, only seeing this post now! But Louis Walsh is Dublin :haha: Oh God that just sounds terrible. I seen Jersey Shore once and that was enough for me!!


----------



## kittycat18

Some more bits and bobs that I have bought recently. The dinosaur all-in-one was bought for Conor as a Fathers Day gift as he had previously seen it in-store and fell in-love with it! The Jungle Family bath set (bath, sponge, soap dish, top n tail bowl and hooded towel) and the Jungle Family Changing Matt were bought for Conor's house for when the baby stays with him :happydance:

https://cdn1.shopperhive.co.uk/n/mothercare-cat-allinone.jpghttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Oy-ZUcdTL._SX315_.jpghttps://cdn1.shopperhive.co.uk/n/mothercare-foam-changing-mat-my-jungle-family.jpg
https://s7ondemand6.scene7.com/is/image/MothercareASE/lm1129_1?wid=1008&hei=1200&bgc=255,255,255&qlt=95&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0


----------

